# Mascota



## dFx

contexte : recherche d'apartement sur barcelone (catalogne)

texte : Alquilo dos habitaciones, una chica para una persona y la mediana puede ser para una pareja. NO niños NO mascotas. La habicion chica 250 y la mediana 300.

"Mascotas" se traduirait par "animaux de compagnie" ?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola dFx y bienvenido/a al foro:
Exacto, se trata de "animaux de compagnie."

Pondría "pequeña", en lugar de chica.

Nota: no olvides poner la mayúscula a "Barcelone" y "Catalogne".
¿No hay algún falta en "apartamento"? Svp, corriger les fautes d'orthographe.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Te completo la información:

"El término *mascota* proviene del francés _mascotte_, y se aplica a persona o *animal* que por traer buena fortuna, sirve de talismán".

Ver este artículo: 
http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:...ta+animal+de+compaía&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=es


----------



## dFx

Vale,

Gracias


----------



## IkenB

Hola,
Alguién puede traducirme la palabra "mascota" ? estoy buscando un piso que alquilar, y me preguntan : "mascota : si / no".
Cordialmente,
IkenB.

Bonsoir,
Je suis en train de chercher un apart à louer et on me demande "mascota : si / no". Quelqu'un peut me traduire ?
Le lien de la page où j'ai trouvé ça : http://www.easypiso.com/content/look/profilelookingv2.aspx
Cordialement,
IkenB


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_Mascota _significa _animal de compagnie _: surtout chien ou chat.
****


----------



## IkenB

Merci ! en effet, ça devient de suite plus logique que le "mascotte" proposé par le dico ^^,
IkenB


----------



## La belle de Cádiz

Hola!!

Pues, estoy buscando una habitación en Cádiz. Tengo que inscribirme en varios sitios de alojamiento. Y cada vez me preguntan si me importan "mascotas". ?Qué es eso?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola.

Quieren saber si te importa convivir con animales de compañía.


----------



## La belle de Cádiz

Haaa... De acuerdo!

Muchas gracias


----------



## jose javier fernández

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos
Comprobar los hilos existentes antes de abrir uno nuevo​Slt!
je viens de faire une réservation téléphonique, alors, j'ai demandé si l'on admettait des mascottes, mais l'homme m'a corrigé en disant, animal de compagnie, pourtant, j'avais l'idée de mascotte pour les animaux de compagnie.
J'espère ne pas avoir dit une bêtise.
Merci de me clarifier le terme _mascotte_.
Bon été!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Sí es mejor utilizar "animal de compagnie" -

ya que refiere *principalmente a los perros y gatos.*

"Mascotte" podría ser cualquier animal y no todos serían admitidos



> Animal, poupée, objets divers servant de *porte-**bonheur* ou d'*emblème.*


----------



## jose javier fernández

Merci, Tina.
A+


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


jose javier fernández said:


> Merci de me clarifier le terme _mascotte_.


La mascotte corresponde en francés solo a la primera definición de _mascota_ en español:


> RAE
> *1.     * f. Persona, animal o cosa que sirve de talismán, que trae  buena suerte.



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola José.
Voici deux *mascottes*, Pottok (à gauche) celle de l'Aviron Bayonais et Gerónimo (à droite), celle du Biarritz Olympique. Aúpa B. O.
¿Todo está claro ahora?


----------



## jose javier fernández

Sí, gracias.


----------



## kyondaime

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour,
Est ce que le mot mascota peut signifie  le chouchou ?

je n'ai pas trouvé la signification de mascota comme chouchou dans le dictionnaire, mais dans un manga j'ai entendu un dialogue et ils ont utilisé le mot mascota comme chouchou ou préféré

Salutations


----------



## hual

Pas en Argentine, que je sache.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Kyondaime,

En Espagne non plus, ça n'a pas ce sens là du tout.

Quelle est la phrase ? Quelle est le contexte ? Est-ce que tu peux nous orienter un peu plus précisément sur l'usage que tu crois avoir détecté ?

Merci. 

Gévy


----------



## kyondaime

Bonjour Gévy,
Je vais vous écrire un extrait du dialogue :
_- Suficiente parloteo, ponte tu ropa, nos vamos._

 - Me das ordenes como alguien importante, eh ?, deja que te clarifique la relación entre nosotros dos

 esta Bien ?
 Lo siento, pero tu elegiste rescatarme,
 nunca dije algo sobre seguirte,
 solo porque derrotaste a Orochimaru no significa que eres mejor que yo,
 todos estaban tras el,
 tu eras la *mascota* de Orochimaru,

 así que no te encerraron y estuviste a su lado,
 tu tenias mas oportunidades para matarlo que el resto de nosotros.

merci


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

D'après le contexte, le personnage Sasuke Uchiwa (c'est bien de lui qu'il s'agit ?) del manga Naruto, peut en effet être considéré comme le protégé, chouchou ou encore poulain de ce Orochimaru. (Enfin, ce que j'en dis c'est uniquement ce que j'en lis sur le WIKI et autres pages sur ce manga, je n'ai jamais lu ni vu un manga de ma vie)

Il faudrait savoir comment ce personnage est qualifié dans cet épisode en japonais, rien ne nous garantit que _mascota_ soit une bonne traduction.

Pour moi il y a tout de même une différence entre _mascota_ et _chouchou_. Un être humain qui serait la _mascota_ d'un autre ne serait guère plus qu'un joujou alors que le _chouchou_ ou _protégé_ serait une sorte de disciple préféré entre tous les autres disciples.
Donc la réponse à votre question





> Est ce que le mot mascota peut signifie  le chouchou ?


est non... pour moi.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Laiissa

Bonsoir,

D'après le contexte, et surtout selon l'extrait du dialogue que tu as transmis, je pense que nous sommes tous d'accord pour affirmer que le ton de la réplique est celui du reproche. Du coup, je suis d'accord avec Cintia&Martine : pour moi non plus  _mascota _ ne signifie pas _chouchou _ici.   



> Un être humain qui serait la _mascota_ d'un autre ne serait guère plus qu'un joujou



Il me semble que c'est ce que le personnage veut justement signifier ici quand il emploie le terme _mascota._

A mon humble avis ^^

Bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## kyondaime

Bonsoir,
Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses,
Effectivement Cintia&Martine il s'agit du personnage Sasuke Uchiwa.
Vous avez raison le mot mascota signifie un joujou. j'ai vérifié dans la version anglaise du manga ils l'ont qualifié de "favorite toy".
Bonne soirée à tous


----------

